# How many packages?



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

How many packages on average should someone expect for a 3 hour block?


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Apts only: ≤35 is right amount
Single-house: ≤60 
Mixed: 40~50 pkgs.

YMMV. That how i look out at my station.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I've said it many times and I'[ll say it again -- while number of packages is a huge factor in how good a route is, it's not the be all and end all.

I had a really good and easy route that was 55 packages -- it was 45 house stops in a pretty small and nice area. Whereas a route with 30 can be all apartments and businesses in the ghetto.
Hell a route with 35 could be three stops where you just drop everything at each easy peasy, and a route with 20 could theoretically take forever because it's 8 apartment complexes, 3 businesses, and some houses far apart from each other.

These are all extremes, but it's a point Location, type of stop, and distance between them (as well as how much busy street you have to traverse) all play a factor in how long the block will take/how 'good' the block is.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And like thing that happened to me was, I had 3 groupings of pax in town, then the app/map sent me back and forth across town. But cause I know how the address' run in this town I caught the second time. 

So now when the app sends me 4 or 5 miles to the next stop I check the map to make sure there's no green circles b4 I leave that area.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

Thanks. I had 47(which I thought was a lot) in a 3 hour block and was done in roughly 2:30. Not bad for my first time out. I had exactly one I couldn't deliver.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yesterday I had 50, with 42 stops, and was done in about an hour and a half from when I parked my car in the WH to when I dropped off the last package. Whereas I've had ones with like 25 that took an hour longer.

Just consider the difference between getting two stops out of the way because the houses are next to each other, then another stop 300 feet away at the adjacent street, then another stop the next one over....versus navigating through busy traffic and stop lights to get to an office building with a large parking lot, finding a spot, walking a good distance to the building, going up the elevator with stops along the way, then getting back down to your car.

So yeah, there can be a HUGE difference between how longs things take.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Count the stops, not the boxes.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I've had 54 stops/72 packages at the top end and on the low end I've had 1 stop/1 package


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> I've had 54 stops/72 packages at the top end and on the low end I've had 1 stop/1 package


54 stops in 3 hours ! No bueno Jose!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> 54 stops in 3 hours ! No bueno Jose!


More BS.

We do blocks in the town where my warehouse is located (Mundelein) and surrounding neighborhoods -- when it's a 4 minute drive to the first stop, 54 stops might be perfectly reasonable.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I watch threads on this Flex board once in awhile because I work for USPS and find it interesting. I know that when we do AMAZON Sunday delivery the carriers are given turn by turn instructions which takes them stop to stop and lets them know how many packages are being dropped there. It's important to know that the turn by turn instructions will generally take you in a pattern that allows you to deliver to only one side of the street which is safer and easier. It will then take you to the opposite side of that street sometime later in the route. It is all meant to start closest to post office and end closest to post office. One other question. What is the average dollar amount paid for 3 hour block?


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

jester121 said:


> More BS.
> 
> We do blocks in the town where my warehouse is located (Mundelein) and surrounding neighborhoods -- when it's a 4 minute drive to the first stop, 54 stops might be perfectly reasonable.


Meh!!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> I watch threads on this Flex board once in awhile because I work for USPS and find it interesting. I know that when we do AMAZON Sunday delivery the carriers are given turn by turn instructions which takes them stop to stop and lets them know how many packages are being dropped there. It's important to know that the turn by turn instructions will generally take you in a pattern that allows you to deliver to only one side of the street which is safer and easier. It will then take you to the opposite side of that street sometime later in the route. It is all meant to start closest to post office and end closest to post office. One other question. What is the average dollar amount paid for 3 hour block?


Amazon's routing algorithms are written by crack-addict ex-taxi drivers from Mumbai and New Delhi, India. Safety is not a concern (we're independent contractors -- no workers comp, no liability, nothing.) Drivers can override the idiotic routing at will.

Pay is based on $18/hr and can be adjusted up from there for demand. Some services have the opportunity to earn tips, which may nor may not increase that hourly rate, but the Logistics service that competes with the USPS is not tip eligible.

Oh, and Packers Suck.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Amazon's routing algorithms are written by crack-addict ex-taxi drivers from Mumbai and New Delhi, India. Safety is not a concern (we're independent contractors -- no workers comp, no liability, nothing.) Drivers can override the idiotic routing at will.
> 
> Pay is based on $18/hr and can be adjusted up from there for demand. Some services have the opportunity to earn tips, which may nor may not increase that hourly rate, but the Logistics service that competes with the USPS is not tip eligible.
> 
> Oh, and Packers Suck.


Oh the end of your post had me LMAO!


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Best 3 hour routes are ~50 packages with 45 stops in residential areas where there is no traffic with plenty of open sidewalks. 

Worst 3 hour routes are ~35 packages with 30+ stops all businesses in heavily trafficked streets, meter parking only with whole bunch of 3rd floor and above suites.

Apartments are annoying for many reasons, access issues, packages getting stolen, ****** lease office workers, entitled customers, etc... You can get 40 packages with 3 stops (they mark it 3 stops but in reality it's more like 35+ stops) to mega apartments that will make you walk for 2.5 hours straight. Having said that, I'll take these over the worst 3 hour route I mentioned above any day.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

The only time I got a block with 72 packages was on my first day. At the time I didn't know that was a crazy amount because I was new. But the warehouse person did mention to me he never saw that many packages in one block.

This was six months ago when all the blocks were 3 hours or less. So Amazon wanted me to do 72 packages in 3 hours on my first day. #%@#! slave drivers! I ended up delivering 25 packages in three hours and returning the rest to the warehouse on my first day. After I complained about it I never saw that many packages again even on my four hour blocks. Since then I get around 45 to 55 at most never over 60 and 90% of my blocks are 4 hours.

When drivers are overloaded the quality of delivery goes down, customer and driver complaints go up, you create stressed workers who are prone to mess up their deliveries due to stress and fatigue, which creates high turnover, so as a business its not wise to overwork your drivers and treat them like slaves.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> When drivers are overloaded the quality of delivery goes down, customer and driver complaints go up, you create stressed workers who are prone to mess up their deliveries due to stress and fatigue, which creates high turnover, so as a business its not wise to overwork your drivers and treat them like slaves.


There's a long line of broke disillusioned Uber drivers who are convinced the grass is greener in Flex land, and are eager to take your spot -- and they're too dumb to know what should be a 2.5 hr vs. a 4 hour block, or that they should take packages back for excessively large blocks, or....

Once we've all been run through the grist mill, they'll still all be lined up ready and eager to take over.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

jester121 said:


> There's a long line of broke disillusioned Uber drivers who are convinced the grass is greener in Flex land, and are eager to take your spot -- and they're too dumb to know what should be a 2.5 hr vs. a 4 hour block, or that they should take packages back for excessively large blocks, or....
> 
> Once we've all been run through the grist mill, they'll still all be lined up ready and eager to take over.


I never tried ridesharing and probably never will. From what I've heard driving people around in your own car is as bad as it sounds. That's probably why 99% of traditional taxi drivers are recent immigrants because few Americans want to do that kind of work. Even worse when you have to do it using your own personal car lol. Uber and Lyft are little more than glorified taxi drivers. It amazes me how so many got suckered into doing it. Not that Flex is much better but at least you don't have deal with customers directly.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

No, but you have to deal with the unwashed masses of Uber drivers, because that's who's in front of and behind you in line at the Flex warehouse - most of whom are trying to hustle their way to more desirable blocks. You also get to deal with a fair number of lying/thieving customers (either stealing packages from their neighbors or running the "never got it" scam) which seems to vary somewhat by geography, and on the other end a monolithic, faceless corporation staffed by anonymous drones who don't care enough to help with anything and are powerless to do so if they did care.

But there's no puke, which is nice.


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

Jayman said:


> How many packages on average should someone expect for a 3 hour block?


The number of packages means virtually nothing, compared to where they go. I have 64 three hour shifts for Austin ranging from 3 to 71. My average is 31, but I do a lot of 5 pm clean up routes with fewer packages and more mileage.

I have had 71 take 2:46, and 8 boxes take 2:55 ( total time from Shift Starting Time to last delivery or Returned package to hub)

Gated homes or apartments can take a while. The app not knowing the roads of an entire subdivision takes more time. While a business in a strip mall isn't horrible, a business on the 10th floor may take over 15 minutes. I had a delivery to the Samsung plant take like 20-30 minutes due to all the security. 
the maps below are from the IOS app RouteTracker. It's great, and stores stoppage information as well.

71 in 2:46. One sub division, no major roads to cross, under 10 miles on a weekend traffic flow









8 boxes in 2:55, crossing through town at 5 pm on a Friday well over 50 miles.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Does that tracker app eat your battery?


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

looks like it. I don't notice as I normally have my iPhone plugged in and deliver with an Android. i really like the stoppage analysis too. starts about 90 seconds in the video on the raah.co site. It lets you see where you stopped over 1/2/3/etc minutes

from the site https://raah.co/TrackMe/Pages/Login/login.aspx

*Battery Consumption:* In a 4G network, expect battery consumption to be between 12%-16% an hour. If your network is not 3G, then expect higher consumption.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

jester121 said:


> More BS.
> 
> We do blocks in the town where my warehouse is located (Mundelein) and surrounding neighborhoods -- when it's a 4 minute drive to the first stop, 54 stops might be perfectly reasonable.


yes that would make sense. amazon decided to place our warehouse in bun***two... so it can take anywhere from 20-35min to get to the first stop. if its a 5pm block takes me longer to get to the first stop, than it takes me to deliver all the packages.



getawaycar said:


> I never tried ridesharing and probably never will. From what I've heard driving people around in your own car is as bad as it sounds. That's probably why 99% of traditional taxi drivers are recent immigrants because few Americans want to do that kind of work. Even worse when you have to do it using your own personal car lol. Uber and Lyft are little more than glorified taxi drivers. It amazes me how so many got suckered into doing it. Not that Flex is much better but at least you don't have deal with customers directly.


before amazon i was doing uber AND lyft... on average i easily put 200mile on my car A DAY. id be luck to make $72 that day. with amazon average milage is 5o-60 (thats includes 20miles i drive to the warehouse from my apt).. and the pay for that milage is guaranteed. 
amazon deffinetly pro
- dont have to wash/vacuum my car as often
- now i dont have to pay for daycare my kids come with me on deliveries
- less gas, less wear/tear
- no small talk lol
amazon for the win



kdyrpr said:


> It's important to know that the turn by turn instructions will generally take you in a pattern that allows you to deliver to only one side of the street which is safer and easier. It will then take you to the opposite side of that street sometime later in the route. It is all meant to start closest to post office and end closest to post office. One other question. What is the average dollar amount paid for 3 hour block?





jester121 said:


> Amazon's routing algorithms are written by crack-addict ex-taxi drivers from Mumbai and New Delhi, India. Safety is not a concern (we're independent contractors -- no workers comp, no liability, nothing.) Drivers can override the idiotic routing at will.


i agree with jester the app can suck when it come to turn by turn before i leave a neighborhood i look at the map to make sure no other packages.. same thing if i see that app want me to deliver on the other side of a highway i make sure i cleared everything on the side im currently on. other wise you'll be driving half a mile to get to the other side of highway then another mile for the next exit to get back where you were originally...


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> yes that would make sense. amazon decided to place our warehouse in bun***two... so it can take anywhere from 20-35min to get to the first stop. if its a 5pm block takes me longer to get to the first stop, than it takes me to deliver all the packages.
> 
> before amazon i was doing uber AND lyft... on average i easily put 200mile on my car A DAY. id be luck to make $72 that day. with amazon average milage is 5o-60 (thats includes 20miles i drive to the warehouse from my apt).. and the pay for that milage is guaranteed.
> amazon deffinetly pro
> ...


Did you do Uber/Lyft in the city or suburbs? 200 miles a day is nuts. I'm thinking maybe half of those miles are unpaid since you don't get paid while en route to pick up the fare, from what I understand. I imagine there's a lot waiting around in your car twiddling your thumbs for the fares to be available. But might be worth it if you can work in a very busy urban area like San Francisco, Chicago, NYC, etc. But outside of that forget it.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> Did you do Uber/Lyft in the city or suburbs? 200 miles a day is nuts. I'm thinking maybe half of those miles are unpaid since you don't get paid while en route to pick up the fare, from what I understand. I imagine there's a lot waiting around in your car twiddling your thumbs for the fares to be available. But might be worth it if you can work in a very busy urban area like San Francisco, Chicago, NYC, etc. But outside of that forget it.


 I guess its urban, San Antonio, tx.. has like 7 main highways going through it. i could get a ping 8 miles away, that then has to be dropped off like 20miles across town.. OR worse out of town. pick up another ping 10miles from that drop off. next thing i know im an hour out of town. and only made $30. the app charges a fee and a percentage so you dont get everything the rider pays.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> I guess its urban, San Antonio, tx.. has like 7 main highways going through it. i could get a ping 8 miles away, that then has to be dropped off like 20miles across town.. OR worse out of town. pick up another ping 10miles from that drop off. next thing i know im an hour out of town. and only made $30. the app charges a fee and a percentage so you dont get everything the rider pays.


Don't you have DF where you're at?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Don't you have DF where you're at?


DF?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> DF?


Destination Filter. It may not be available in all markets.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Destination Filter. It may not be available in all markets.


i think they rolled it out right before i started amazon. but i thought it was only like end of shift type deal. if you were heading home you just pick up people on the way home.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> i think they rolled it out right before i started amazon. but i thought it was only like end of shift type deal. if you were heading home you just pick up people on the way home.


Or you can use it if a passenger takes you way out of the area you want to work in.


----------

